# 8/27/04  Hiking Twins and Galehead



## dirt_girl (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Everybody,  
Alright this will be the only time I will temp you to play hookie on a Friday.
The weather will be perfect, no crowds and a moderate hike with great views. 
I could care less about book times.  :roll: 
I am not obsessed with reaching the peaks and take time to actually enjoy the woods and the company.

Here's the plan: Car spot vehicles at Gale River Trailhead at 8:45ish am. 
Drive over to N.Twinway Trailhead leaving at 9:00 am sharp.
Bag N Twin, S Twin, stop at Galehead Hut and bag Galehead before descending the Gale River Trail.
Guesstimating... 12 miles and about 9 hours of hiking with an elevation gain of 3650 ft.

If I have been a bad influence on you and you are gonna ditch work... :wink:... please let me know if you are gonna hike. 
I would be happy to have you all along for the fun!!   
I will be leaving home at 5:45    am on Friday morning if you want to carpool up, I have room for three.

dirt_girl


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 26, 2004)

How tempting!     I can't make it but your really starting to make me jealous with all the hiking you can get in.    :roll:       Vacation in 9 days for me though!    Don't forget the second viewpoint on North Twin.   Awesome views of the Pemi from there.

Happy Trails


----------

